# KMC x10 SL Chain



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

Im going to be buying a titanium cassette fairly soon - and i'll be needing a new chain. Having owned and used an X9SL for over a year now i feel there amazing chains. 

Is anyone running the 10 spd versions on 9spd drivetrains ? Feedback ?

Is there a decent weight difference between the two ?

Thanks


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Hi
> 
> Im going to be buying a titanium cassette fairly soon - and i'll be needing a new chain. Having owned and used an X9SL for over a year now i feel there amazing chains.
> 
> ...


i'm using the KMC X10SL on ALL my bikes. Both on 9s (MTB) or 10s (Road) drivetrains.

I should get an even lighter chain these days..will post it here when it arrives.

KMC X9SL: 255g uncut
KMC X10SL: 238g uncut


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I just went to a KCM X10SL and DA 12-27 setup myself but only had one good ride before ice and snow set in. Initital report is that it shifted every bit as good as the 11-34 XTR cassette and XTR/DA 9-sp chain did, and weighs a fair amount less. Seems that most say durability is good, and once spring hits I'll find out myself.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

One more waiting for spring to mount a x10sl and dura ace. The dura ace is already at home... 180g


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Do a Search. You lurk here enough and should know that there are plenty of guys running X10SL on a 9 speed drivetrain.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry for asking  

I know people run alot of things on here - i wanted to know if it works well though.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Batas said:


> One more waiting for spring...


Weather forecast for weekend:

Saturday
Clear
High 67° F | Low 36° F
19° C | 2° C

Sunday
Clear
High 68° F | Low 40° F
20° C | 4° C


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Having owned and used an X9SL for over a year now i feel there amazing chains.


You've been using the same chain on your bike for over a year?! How many miles do you think you've ridden? Do these chains last way longer than Sachs/Sram?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

The 10-Speed KMC (same as Yaban and KCNC) works very good on 9-speed MTB setups. Nino 's hint at something better could be the recently released Yaban Titanium chain based on the X10SL design...should cut weight around 20-30 grams according to the manufacturer...Sorry Nino!, couldn't help it!!! BTW  ...we are getting some test units next week...will see.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

jmartpr said:


> The 10-Speed KMC (same as Yaban and KCNC) works very good on 9-speed MTB setups. Nino 's hint at something better could be the recently released Yaban Titanium chain based on the X10SL design...should cut weight around 20-30 grams according to the manufacturer...Sorry Nino!, couldn't help it!!! BTW  ...we are getting some test units next week...will see.


Supposedly 18g lighter than the X10SL with 110 links/ea as the comparison point:

http://www.yaban.com/Process?tag=prod_show_product&prod_key=74965
http://www.yaban.com/Process?tag=prod_show_product&prod_key=74804


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Weather forecast for weekend:
> 
> Saturday
> Clear
> ...


<------ Really Jealous

Saturday
High 31 F | Low 18 F
Winter Storm Warning,
Snow heavy at times
snow accumulating 4-6'' Saturday with additional accumulation on Sunday.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

This regards 9 speed drivetrains only:

I have used the X10SL and the X9SL, they are both great chain. I seemed to be getting premature wear and stretch with my X9SL and was getting them to snap on me after a shorter then normal use timeline. I then went with a X10SL and did not have any shifting issues. The X10SL also lasted longer. I eat through chains quickly no matter what the type. Yes I can get extra time out of the heavier beefier chains, but I still get them to die.

I am currently testing a newer version of the X9SL and I am pretty pleased. It so far is not having the same premature stretch issues that I have dealt with before. I will trying the newer X10SL shortly.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Fast accurate shifting..I've been runnin' the X10's since 06 and love the performance..
They do tend to stretch a bit faster than the older PC-99's but IMHO are worth the extra coin..
~Jake






Pictured below is with 111 links..


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

Just snowed here yesterday... Like in 20-25 years ago... Insane. It. Is. COLD right now... (We are not used to that....)


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Too bad!!!! It's 75 deg F with clear Skies...I guess I'll go riding today  Sorry couldn't help it!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yaban Titanium chain is 210 g for 110 links


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Tiffster said:


> Yaban Titanium chain is 210 g for 110 links


We are getting a couple in 116 links next week so I will be able to get actual weights in both, silver and TiNi. I can tell you right now it's not cheap but not as expensive as the Wippermann Connex Ti.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

How long do these chains last? Can anyone tell me how many miles/kilometers they have on them or how many months they used them before changing them?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

How much is the Ti chain ?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

That will vary country to country because of shipping charges + exchange rates....send me a PM or e-mail and I can give you an aprox. as I don't like posting prices.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

What about Shimano or Sram 10's chains?

G


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Both heavy and poor running IMO.


----------



## saga (Feb 12, 2005)

XTR for me. Tried the KMC 9sl and wasn't impressed as it only lasted three months (100-200 miles)


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

I have got 1400 off road miles out of mine. It has stretched a 1/16 of an inch so I just changed it out with another sl10:thumbsup:


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I had good luck using the Sram PC 1090R on my 29er with X.O gripshift, X.0 rear. XTR front, and XTR cranks. Just a tad heavier then the X10SL (same weight as the X9SL). Never tried the Shimano. 

I also found that all the X SL series always weighed a bit more then their specs, none of mine ever weighed in at Nino's findings.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I assume the X10 chain is thiner than the X9 ? Does this cause any issues with chainrings etc (running XTR)


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Tiffster said:


> I assume the X10 chain is thiner than the X9 ? Does this cause any issues with chainrings etc (running XTR)


Yes. No.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

OK.

Thanks


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> Supposedly 18g lighter than the X10SL with 110 links/ea as the comparison point:
> 
> http://www.yaban.com/Process?tag=prod_show_product&prod_key=74965
> http://www.yaban.com/Process?tag=prod_show_product&prod_key=74804


Got the first Titanium chains from Yaban (KMC / KCNC).
Weight uncut for a 116 link chain in TiNi was 228 grams.
We still have to test it on a bike.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

jmartpr said:


> Got the first Titanium chains from Yaban (KMC / KCNC).
> Weight uncut for a 116 link chain in TiNi was 228 grams.
> We still have to test it on a bike.


How much is the expected MSRP on those things? Hopefully no where near what Wipperman wants for their Ti chain. At that price you could use it for neckware.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> How much is the expected MSRP on those things? Hopefully no where near what Wipperman wants for their Ti chain. At that price you could use it for neckware.


I agree on that...I have one on my road bike!!! Too expensive for a marginal weight saving over X10SL

I haven't received the suggested from KCNC but my estimates put it between $200-$250


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

jmartpr said:


> I agree on that...I have one on my road bike!!! Too expensive for a marginal weight saving over X10SL
> 
> I haven't received the suggested from KCNC but my estimates put it between $200-$250


For a chain?  :eekster:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*KMC X-10SL..$65.00*


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> For a chain?  :eekster:


I know...it's expensive for 18-20 grams less than a X10SL. But for those looking for the ultimate this is it...Wipperman Ti is $350 MSRP!!!!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

18g for an extra $150 USD? (assuming the new YNB chain is $200 and KMC X10SL is $50)

that is $8.33 dollars per gram. That is ridiculous, especially on a high wear item.  

Maybe if you ride a 2009 Scott Spark LTD bike with a roof rack on your AMG Mercedes to take you to the Trailhead can you afford that chain. That is insane.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> 18g for an extra $150 USD? (assuming the new YNB chain is $200 and KMC X10SL is $50)
> 
> that is $8.33 dollars per gram. That is ridiculous, especially on a high wear item.
> 
> Maybe if you ride a 2009 Scott Spark LTD bike with a roof rack on your AMG Mercedes to take you to the Trailhead can you afford that chain. That is insane.


I agree...it borders on the insane...that's why I only ordered a couple for testing and show.
But rememeber that weight weenies also border on the insane so a couple of us in here will consider this item  hey ...who wants to do a group buy on these!!!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

jmartpr said:


> I agree...it borders on the insane...that's why I only ordered a couple for testing and show.
> But rememeber that weight weenies also border on the insane so a couple of us in here will consider this item  hey ...who wants to do a group buy on these!!!


 What's the group buy price?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> What's the group buy price?


Sit down...have a couple of Tequila shots and them PM me.....


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

As much as this pains me (and I'm about to order a couple):

KMC X10SL Gold for $49.95 shipped: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190276846905


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> As much as this pains me (and I'm about to order a couple):
> 
> KMC X10SL Gold for $49.95 shipped: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190276846905


A bit cheaper:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180316496632&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:VRI


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> As much as this pains me (and I'm about to order a couple):
> 
> KMC X10SL Gold for $49.95 shipped: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190276846905


They do have good price...but good luck with the shipping...Last time I ordered from him (Maxxis Tires) in took +45 days to get the package. According to them it was delivered somewhere in China and then they had to re-send another one. Also, I ask for EMS and he said that EMS was only for th United States, to which I replied we are a US territory with the same mailing system. Well, he charged me for the EMS but used their postal service.


----------



## luffy (Nov 15, 2005)

has anyone tried the DA 7900 chain with a 9 speed groupo?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I've had some good dealings and some painful ones with Yan Kelly. The last one was a big pain in the ass. He took about 5 months to replace my Giant Anthem Advanced frameset that cracked at the seat tube/bottom bracket junction.

I swore I'd never deal with him again. His price on these chains is making me reconsider.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone how much does the 2009 KMC X9SL chain actually weigh?

The advertised weight is 224g (31g lighter than the 2008 model).


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I wonder if they have changed it? My X9 SL with 106 links is 243 grams!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Me too. I couldn't find anything about it on the official website.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

From speaking with KMC sales reps last fall, I was informed that they changed the reliefs on the outer and inner plates to improve strength, but it may have also resulted in less weight as well. Totally unofficial information, but it would make sense that any change in the way the plates are relieved would affect weight one way or another.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I received my 2009 X9SL chain today. The claimed weight of 224g is absolute BS. Mine weighs 274g uncut. What a rip-off!


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

My X10SL weighed 240g uncut without masterlink.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Mine=137g


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Batas said:


> Mine=137g










What's 137g?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

His chain is probably made with alien technology.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Batas said:


> Mine=137g


 My x10sl chain. See message "tree". It was a response to Kyle2834.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Your X10SL weighs *137 grams*? Does it have 66 links?


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

****


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Spring??? Shoot, its almost SUMMER here in southern Cali! I'm off to the Coachella Fest...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Spring??? Shoot, its almost SUMMER here in southern Cali


:madman: :madman: :madman:

maybe i was born in the wrong part of the world ?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

eliflap said:


> :madman: :madman: :madman:
> 
> maybe i was born in the wrong part of the world ?


Me too!

It was snowing on Monday and Tuesday here in Pittsburgh, PA. :madman:


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Your X10SL weighs *137 grams*? Does it have 66 links?


 Nope. Will check that tonight and post a pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I weighed my X9SL chain while still in the box yesterday and it was 288 grams.

Maybe the cardboard is really thick.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I put my x10 Sl on with a road casette, super fast shifting, so much nicer then the xt chain/casette i had, dropped 13 oz with it and tires


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

MisterC said:


> I weighed my X9SL chain while still in the box yesterday and it was 288 grams.
> 
> Maybe the cardboard is really thick.


Mine weighed 302g in the new plastic packaging.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

my extra x9 sl weights 286g in the box and the box w/ instructions weights 19g, claimed 255 on box


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

my KMC 10sp SL gold with 107 links 229gr and my KMC 9sp Sl gold 107l links 240gr


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

This is just the plain X10 version (not the SL)...The box says X10 .93.

Me I like better than whipperman & sram.
KMC supposedly makes the chains for big s...


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

106 links (inc quick link)


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

A week ago, I emailed KMC about the 2009 X9SL actually weighing freakin' 50g more than their claimed weight. They didn't respond. One more reason not to buy their products again.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

I just recently bought an X9SL and was massively dissappointed with it. Maybe it was a Friday batch chain - but at that price - simply rubbish.

Fitted to two bikes for comparison... It kept throwing itself of the chainrings. On both bikes the chainrings are brand new, so no wear there. The front derailleur was set up perfect (Didn't have problems with the old tatty SRAM chain). Put a new SRAM chain back on and it was fine. Measured the KMC and the SRAM together. The KMC was fractionally longer (like a worn chain) and I'm sure that was the cause of the problem. Don't think I'll waste my money with KMC again... Never had any problems with SRAM or Shimano chains in the past.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Your X10SL weighs *137 grams*? Does it have 66 links?


 Sorry for the late reply...

112 links. 137g without rapid link.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

237grams you mean....


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Damn... Of course... :s wtf I allways wanted to say 237...

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## B_H (Oct 29, 2006)

luffy said:


> has anyone tried the DA 7900 chain with a 9 speed groupo?


I've been wondering that too because I could get DA7900 chain for 25€. Not expensive and would save some grams over 7701 I'm using currently.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

my X10 SL came in at 248g with all links and missing link. claimed 240 on box


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

markw1970 said:


> ...Don't think I'll waste my money with KMC again... Never had any problems with SRAM or Shimano chains in the past.


That's funny, since KMC manufactures most of Shimano's chains...


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hardtailforever said:


> That's funny, since KMC manufactures most of Shimano's chains...


That's interesting... I've not heard that before - do u have any links to info on this? Nether the less, the chain I bought has been made terribly long. I've given up with it - it's junk.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Yes, KMC makes all their MTB chains but the XTR, look on your non XTR chain and you should see KMC on it.

And a simple glance at their website would answer your question:

_In 1986, KMC Group started a partnership with the Japanese supplier, Shimano Inc, signed the technical cooperation memorandum, and began supplying the needed series of chains. This partnership has lasted continuously to date. Within the short 10 years between the establishment of the KMC Group and start of partnership with Shimano Inc., KMC Chain had become one of the largest chain manufacturers and suppliers in the world. Currently, KMC Group produces 150,000,000 meters of chain per year and the sales has reached over 130 countries in the world with its strong marketing network in mo re than 10 languages._


kmc shimano url

I have been using their X9XL and X10SL for several years, and the most recent X9SL stretches much less, the longevity of the chains was previously a issue, been slamming a X9SL pretty hard and it's currently still running fine, I have also swapped in a X10SL (on my 9 speed) and it was also fine.

KMC X10SL 247.1g
KMC X9SL 271.8g

Full 116 links - the way (or is that weigh) it should be stated


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Pastajet, that's a great post - I appreciate you taking the time to compile it.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

markw1970 said:


> Thanks Pastajet, that's a great post - I appreciate you taking the time to compile it.


np, the latest version of the chains is much better, I have yet to snap one, which I am prone to do with the super slow torque riding I like to do, and I have kept a watch on the stretch, so far it's not an issue, but I am keeping long term stats on them


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's all good, but the packaging shouldn't say 224g when the actual weight is 274g. It's a scam.


----------



## Mark16q (Apr 16, 2006)

Update...on home scale 241 grams with link. Shimano cn73 was 274 110 links.

Mine just showed up today from Yan Kelly on ebay. 112 link gold 10sl 243g on my postal scale with master link, which is usually a couple of grams higher than my digital scale at home. btw, it came in a plastic bag...no original packaging.

Took 2 weeks from buying off ebay.Will wrap it around my new xtr 11-32 cogset tonight and see how things work.

mg


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

found a disadvantage to the X10 sl, just had a race and it was rainy and gritty. when i cleaned the bike last night half the casette and the chainrings had rust marks from the chain


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

markw1970 said:


> I just recently bought an X9SL and was massively dissappointed with it. Maybe it was a Friday batch chain - but at that price - simply rubbish...


Thought it was worth an update... I exchanged the chain for another one (same model). Fitted it and been running with it for the last 3 or 4 weeks. No noticeable difference from my original SRAM chains - so much more happy with the result. The first one was a dud - by all accounts, it seems to be a one-off.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

How many km's do you guys get from a kmc x10-sl chain?

I liked the chain. Nice shifting, very light, but it lasts half the km's compared to a Shimano HG-93...

Only 700-800km's, is that normal for this chain? The hg-93 costs 1/3 and lasts 2x...


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

No one keeps records of the km's the chain lasts...? Well... Maybe I should try a xtr chain... 700km for a chain I cannot accept.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Sorry, this isn't a roadie site, most of us don't really pay attention, I tend to get 4 months out of a chain, which means 500-700 miles (800-1100 km), an XTR chain will last a tad longer, but it is heavier, this is after all a weight weenie forum? I destroy chains from low speed torque not high mileage, so I go through any chain quickly, lightweight one just a little faster than heavier ones, but there isn't a whole lot of difference in duration.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks, I'm just trying to figure it out if my chain had some kind of isolated problem or if the x10sl really has a short life... I do like light parts, but I also expect them to last a reasonable time...

Yes, this isn´t a roadie site, but some mtbikers seem to use it, like I did, on mtb.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I just received a KMC X9 SL (gold) today... First thing I did was weigh it... 269g uncut... Package was labeled as 265g though... I guess they revised it....

I got a good price on it... but next chain I'm going for the X10 SL...


cheers


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

MI_canuck said:


> I just received a KMC X9 SL (gold) today... First thing I did was weigh it... 269g uncut... Package was labeled as 265g though... I guess they revised it....
> 
> I got a good price on it... but next chain I'm going for the X10 SL...
> 
> cheers


That is to funny, in my MTBR.com ProReview I *****ed about their packaging weight statement, and they went and updated it! Mine weighed 264.6 grams

EDIT: ok, this is even funnier.... I type b i t c h ed and it becomes *****ed, not really much of a naughty word?


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

*Paper or plastic*

So I'm looking for a x10sl and some come in a cardboard box and some in a plastic box, which is the newer type?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

fyi... it was not this packaging:









it was more like this:
but was labeled 265g, not 255g...


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

My x10-sl that lasted 700km also came in that last card package... Extremely durable it says. :eekster: :nono:


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

Batas said:


> My x10-sl that lasted 700km also came in that last card package... Extremely durable it says. :eekster: :nono:


Great  3 weeks on my roadie!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

the new package does say Double X ... I don't know what they did, but the added weight has hopefully made them more durable...

in additional to the XSL label, they show a "XXSP" label, and where it says "Extremely Durable" on the old package, it says "Double X Durability" on the new one... and the cutouts/slots in the chain appear to be different than the old one... 

well instead of describing it... here's a pic...


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Very different indeed. Maybe the cutouts on the older model were too close to the pins helping the premature stretching...

Anyone care to try this new one?


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

MI_canuck said:


> the new package does say Double X ... I don't know what they did, but the added weight has hopefully made them more durable...
> 
> in additional to the XSL label, they show a "XXSP" label, and where it says "Extremely Durable" on the old package, it says "Double X Durability" on the new one... and the cutouts/slots in the chain appear to be different than the old one...
> 
> well instead of describing it... here's a pic...


Cool, I would think that is the newest chain. Thanks


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I will check with my contacts at KMC HQ, but the chains released in the last 6 months to the general public are the same, they just recently updated the packaging. I tested a beta version of the chain, and they are more durable, albeit they are still a lightweight chain, so less durability than say a XTR.

It is also NOT stretching, the loads are not enough to cause the steel to stretch. The pins and plate holes wear, causing chain elongation.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Technically you're correct, but when people say that a chain "stretches" they mean the elongation caused by the wear on pins and plate holes, at least I do...

Anyway, if you could get more info it would be nice!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*X superlite*

I guess this is the newer version of the 9-10 speed kmc. I wonder if they're out already?


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

*Chain Milage*

For what it's worth, I change the XTR chain on my bike and my wife's at about 1,500 miles.

Half these miles are on crushed limestone trails, which I consider to be very abrasive.

The chain "stretch" at this milage is generally just under 1/16", but I change it anyway as that seems prudent to me.

I've done this for the past 11 years, and I always get this many miles from my chains.

I lube exclusively with 'Pro Link'.

Frank


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

do you guys change cassettes with every chain change or every 2 chains, or ????

I made the mistake of putting this new X9 SL on my worn in PG990 cassette - let's just say the first few miles were quite unpleasant! grabbing and pulling the rear D forward whenever I would apply power... it's since decreased now to the point they are almost bedded in together, but i'm probably shorted the life of the X9 significantly... 

but what I can say is the X9 SL chain is lightning quick for gear changes (does the X10 shift as fast on 9speed drive-trains?)... put even the SRAM 991 chain to shame... So next season, I'll definitely be putting on a new cassette and possibly an X10 SL.... at the very least I'm sticking with the X9 SL....


cheers


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

My understanding is that if you change the chain before 1/16" 'stretch', the cassette will last for many, many chains. This has been my experience.

Frank


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

if you follow that process, is there still a 'break-in' period when putting a new chain on?


thnx


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

No 'break-in' period for my new chains. Things shift very well from the onset.

I am very good about keeping my drivetrain clean and lubed, and I'm pretty sure that this practice pays dividends.

Frank


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I think maybe then my cassette is too far gone... I've got a brand new one that I can put in... I was holding off until the next chain, but I think I'll put it in tonight...


cheers


----------



## crewcabrob (Nov 5, 2007)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to find the best proce for the newest KMC 10sl chain. I want to make sure this is one of the newer ones out there.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I just spoke to the KMC-gys at Eurobike:
the new "Double X" Chains are the same weight than the old version but according to them are more than twice as durable. They are more durable than Campa and Shimano now! They showed me a test setup where they had a bike using a chain which consisted of 1/3rd KMC + 1/3rd Campa + 1/3rd Shimano...guess what? The KMC section was still in the best condition of the three.

The only way you can seperate the new from old design is the "double x" writing on the package.There sure is some old stock out there which gets sold first though. They told me that they won't sell the old design which they still have in stock at the warehouse themselves.They said it gets destroyed.But there is a lot of chains still in several distributors warehouses left...and rest assured also the "old" stock gets sold


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Guess I had one of the old ones. Might try one of the new ones when available to see for myself. It would be interesting to know what they did technically... 

By the way, thanks for the share Nino. When are you going to show here the cool eurobike stuff?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

nino said:


> I just spoke to the KMC-gys at Eurobike:
> the new "Double X" Chains are the same weight than the old version but according to them are more than twice as durable. They are more durable than Campa and Shimano now! They showed me a test setup where they had a bike using a chain which consisted of 1/3rd KMC + 1/3rd Campa + 1/3rd Shimano...guess what? The KMC section was still in the best condition of the three.
> 
> The only way you can seperate the new from old design is the "double x" writing on the package.There sure is some old stock out there which gets sold first though. They told me that they won't sell the old design which they still have in stock at the warehouse themselves.They said it gets destroyed.But there is a lot of chains still in several distributors warehouses left...and rest assured also the "old" stock gets sold


sweet info nino!

glad I got the double X then... i guess i was maybe lucky! :thumbsup:










cheers


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Batas said:


> Guess I had one of the old ones. Might try one of the new ones when available to see for myself. It would be interesting to know what they did technically...
> 
> By the way, thanks for the share Nino. When are you going to show here the cool eurobike stuff?


They said something about a redesign as the older model dirt could enter a bit too easy between rollers which then made for wear. So they changed the design in order to prevent that...what that means in detail? I have no idea.

Eurobike? Not much cool stuff! I went trough in about 6 hours and left with no real news. I saw A LOT of carbon but nohing that would raise my eyebrows really. Maybe it's the fact that when you own a high-end bike and know all the stuff anyway that it's hard to get impressed? But all of my friends and buddies said the same thing: it was nothing special.

oh yes - there was something: colours!! The new bikes look like some kindergarden kids were in the design departement. Lot's of coloured bikes. Some of which i would never sit on...i have to say that "my" make seems to have had someone blind giving the ok to those color schemes! Anyway - I would not want such wild and bright designs on my bikes.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

wasn't there a sweet 13lbs Flash on display?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=552255


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

MI_canuck said:


> wasn't there a sweet 13lbs Flash on display?


Sure - if you want this was really the highlight of the show.

It had Eclipse tubes mounted

BUT a german weigh-weenie was able to verify the weight and it was 6.18 Kilos (see pic below)

I already had my doubts and we discussed fore and aft in the german forum but i came to the conclusion that either the frame or fork has to weigh much more than what Cannondale announced. As mentioned before there is no better way to start a hype when you announce superlight things before the show...everyone is eager to see, the press prints it in big letters, everyone talks about....but i was doubting the weights from the beginning.

I Still like that bike though - i have to admit that the Flash was the nicest HT on display.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

the Flash using a KMC chain of course...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

.....................


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> I think maybe then my cassette is too far gone... I've got a brand new one that I can put in... I was holding off until the next chain, but I think I'll put it in tonight...
> 
> cheers


I had a spare new cassette so I swapped the old one out, and immediately the problem went away.... so things are back to normal - I probably wore down that old cassette past it's usefulness... which sucks because otherwise it looks brand new...

in any case, have had a few rides now with the X9 SL and it is BY FAR the best shifting chain I've had so far... gear changes are quicker than any other chain I've tried, and has a snappy feel to it... so far very happy with the KMC chain! :thumbsup:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Frank_Zuccarini said:


> No 'break-in' period for my new chains. Things shift very well from the onset.
> 
> I am very good about keeping my drivetrain clean and lubed, and I'm pretty sure that this practice pays dividends.
> 
> Frank


i've started this practice of cleaning my drivetrain (chain, cogs, chainrings and derailleurs) after every ride... hopefully this will make things last longer... and it's nice to go riding with freshly cleaned and lubed drivetrain... pedals and shifts a lot smoother (no grinding  )


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> i've started this practice of cleaning my drivetrain (chain, cogs, chainrings and derailleurs) after every ride... hopefully this will make things last longer... and it's nice to go riding with freshly cleaned and lubed drivetrain... pedals and shifts a lot smoother (no grinding  )


That's something everyone should do if they want their equipment to last longer!!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

got a new KMC X10 SL -










243.7g uncut (weight without the 'power link') ... (X9 SL I got a couple months ago was 269g uncut)


----------

